# Muay Thai Sucks



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

I personally don't like the style, it's very rigid, no free flow. Bruce Lee didn't like it he called the thai fighters "John L. Sullivan's with the feet". Now if you think I haven't trained in this style I have and I have also competed multiple times. I can honestly say that I used more punches and faster kicks to win, if I would have stuck to the style I would have lost. I guess you have to use what works for you but even if you look at Anderson Silva he has good boxing and footwork and he also uses a taekwondo type style, he doesn't stay rigid and squared up.


----------

